# Nancy Pelosi & Air Force



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*She (Nancy Pelosi) is an embarassment to our great country.......*

*Pelosi Made Repeated Requests for Military Aircraft, Documents Show*

*Representatives for Judicial Watch, which obtained e-mails and other documents showing the requests, say House Speaker Nancy Pelosi has treated the Air Force as her "personal airline." *

FOXNews.com
Tuesday, March 10, 2009

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi has repeatedly requested military aircraft to shuttle her and her colleagues and family around the country, according to a new report from a conservative watchdog group. 
Representatives for Judicial Watch, which obtained e-mails and other documents from a Freedom of Information request, said the correspondence shows Pelosi has abused the system in place to accommodate congressional leaders and treated the Air Force as her "personal airline." 
Pelosi's office disputed the claim, pointing to White House policy enacted after the Sept. 11 attacks allowing for the House speaker to travel to his or her congressional district via military aircraft whenever possible for security reasons. Her office said she typically uses the same kind of aircraft used by her predecessor, Dennis Hastert. 
But Judicial Watch said that Pelosi was notorious for making special demands for high-end aircraft, lodging last-minute cancellations and racking up additional expenses for the military. 
The e-mails showed repeated attempts by Pelosi aides to request aircraft, sometimes aggressively, and by Department of Defense officials to accommodate them. 
"I think that's above and beyond what other members of Congress are doing and what is expected of our elected officials," said Jenny Small, a researcher with the group. 
In one e-mail, aide Kay King complained to the military that they had not made available any aircraft the House speaker wanted for Memorial Day recess. 
"It is my understanding there are NO G5s available for the House during the Memorial Day recess. This is totally unacceptable ... The Speaker will want to know where the planes are," King wrote. 
In another, when told a certain type of aircraft would not be available, King wrote: "This is not good news, and we will have some very disappointed folks, as well as a very upset Speaker." 
Pelosi spokesman Nadeam Elshami said the report seemed to be based on only "a few e-mails," and defended the requests for military aircraft for her colleagues as a "function of the speaker's office." Elshami said at least one of the requests in the above e-mails referenced requests made for other members. 
Pelosi's office noted that the Department of Defense ultimately makes all decisions on use of military aircraft for travel, and that Pelosi is "extraordinarily appreciative" of the department's effort to accommodate Congress.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This is nothing new it has been posted before.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Make these sucks fly in the jump seats of a C-130, Why do they deserve a G-5.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

No surprise, the dems always treat the military like its their personal helicopter/airplane service/bellhop. The Clintons used to have high-ranking military officers carry their luggage.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

the stuff of nightmares


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

:up_yours:](*,):fu2::-k:2up::beat::-#::BM::stupid::smokin::flipoff::NO::finger2::baaa::cussing:[-X:A::L::sb::/::alcoholi:


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Nancy Pelosi*

House Speaker *Nancy Pelosi* said Friday she stood by her statement last week in which *she accused the CIA of lying to Congress about Bush-era interrogation methods, but then refused to make any more remarks on the topic.*
In her first public comments since her accusation last week, Pelosi attempted to tamp down a story that she fueled and now Republicans say she either has to prove or apologize for.
"*I have made the statement that I'm going to make on this. I don't have any more to say on this*," she said at her weekly news conference. "I stand by my comments. And what we are doing is staying on our course and not being distracted from it."
Pelosi brought backup with her: House Majority Leader Steny Hoyer, D-Md., and other members of the Democratic leadership flanked her but none of them dared touch the CIA controversy. Instead they took turns talking about every issue under the sun -- the economy, health care, energy policy, credit cards -- except Pelosi's allegations. 
The National Republican Congressional Committee, the panel tasked with getting party members elected to the House, immediately slammed Pelosi.
"Speaker Pelosi stammered and filibustered around the elephant in the room because she knows full well that she has become a political liability to her fellow Democrats in Congress," NRCC spokesman Ken Spain said in a statement. 
"*Her obsession with the previous administration and her disdain for America's intelligence officials has reduced her to cheerleader status within the far left wing of her party and a distraction to the substantive debate over how to best move our economy forward,"* he added.
House Minority Leader *John Boehner, R-Ohio, said Pelosi's lack of explanation is "simply unacceptable*."
"She has had more than a week to produce evidence supporting her allegation that the CIA deliberately lied to Congress and does so 'all the time,'" he said in a statement. "She still has not done so and House Democrats are now stonewalling a bipartisan investigation to determine the facts. That is simply unacceptable."
"*Claiming that the CIA engaged in a pattern of deception without either backing it up with evidence or retracting her statement and apologizing is an affront to the men and women who put their lives on the line to protect our country*," he added. "They deserve better than this type of stonewalling."
Pelosi first lobbed the accusation against the CIA last week in a news conference that even some Democrats considered disastrous.
Her performance, which included many awkward and uncomfortable moments, unleashed a torrent of questions about her accusation and numerous efforts by Republicans to investigate her claim.
In the week since Pelosi's accusation, some Republicans have called on the FBI to investigate whether the CIA lied to Congress. On Thursday, Democrats defeated an attempt to raise a "privileged resolution" aimed to investigate Pelosi's claims, saying the measure was out of order because that type of procedure is used for questioning a member's reputation, not a claim the member makes.

_FOX News' Jim Angle and Chad Pergram contributed to this report._


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh my goodness! I cannot beleive that she would not want to give proof of her allegations.

And to think her and her fellow Democrats would stonewall an investigation is beyond my iamgination. Remember when they and the POTUS took over they pledged an open view into the workings of the goverment.

Those evil Republicans and Bush are at the bottom of this.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> She can always claim it was insanity due to Bush Derangement Syndrome.


 *And her I was thinking it was because shes just a lying douchebag cunt....go figure*


----------

